# Bond.  James Bond



## Barbara L (Oct 21, 2005)

Your mission, should you choose to accept it, is to highlight the white area between this and the (Ok, here is what you do here. Just say "Hi" then type your message. Highlight the message and change the color of it to white print. To read messages, just highlight. Ok, it's silly, but I was inspired by Maidrite's secret messages. Kitchenelf and the other "higher-ups" will probably kill me, but here goes!)  

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Oct 21, 2005)

HI!
what do you want us to type?


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 21, 2005)

Hi!  Anything you would like to type!

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Oct 21, 2005)

okay...
right now I don`t know anything... I`m not sure if I should go to bed, it's 11.21pm over here and I'm invited for lunch at my mom tomorrow...


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 21, 2005)

HI !  all rules apply as normal, just think this game will be fun for a laugh or two. I wonder how many people are in their  underwear looking at this screen and thinking uh did I do something wrong ? You are all ok I am the one who has a warped mind ! 



Are you Missing This message I HOPE NOT, I THINK OF YOU ALL AS FAMILY !


----------



## cara (Oct 21, 2005)

hmm... we could take is as a sort of intelligence test  
or will they declare us as completely gone weird?


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 21, 2005)

Hi !

I think they will think we are weird no matter what we do so its kind of fun to see what happens, I hope people will give it a try ! I love things like this just for Fun ! I am Glad you joined in !


----------



## cara (Oct 21, 2005)

hi!
probably they think so because it`s the truth??


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 21, 2005)

UMMM,

I think we ARE all weird and nutty, that's why we have so much fun with each other!! This is the greatest place on the web!!!!!!


----------



## cara (Oct 21, 2005)

hi!
It's the best way to get through this world... I think...


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 21, 2005)

Hi!  I know it gets me through!  There are some days that if I didn't laugh, I would have to cry!  Laughing is so much more fun!

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 21, 2005)

Hi 

Yes we are very Lucky to have this place, And I have My Barbara. What More Could a Man wish for ? Well How about something good to eat !


----------



## cara (Oct 21, 2005)

hi!
a day without laughter is a lost day... don`t forget this ;o)

and now.. I wish you a good morning and go to bed!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 21, 2005)

Hi! Have a good night Cara!  Sleep well.


 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 21, 2005)

Hi     
Have a Great Nights Sleep Cara and Have Fun Tomorrow !


----------



## kadesma (Oct 21, 2005)

HI 

you two are going to be the death of me yet  I'm not supposed to have this much fun in one day!!! 

By George I think I did it


----------



## crewsk (Oct 21, 2005)

HI!! This is shamefull don't you think? I know there are 20 million things I need to be doing, yet I'm sitting here. Oh well, at least TC's party isin't until 4:00 tomorrow afternoon! Thanks for the laugh & the fun!


----------



## jkath (Oct 21, 2005)

hi!

okay this is way too much fun - think I'll add a little fun - 
Boo!
scared you, didn't I?


----------



## wasabi (Oct 21, 2005)

Hi!

I choose to accept the mission. Call me Hawaii 50.


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi...... Have you ever been afraid to Look, For fear its something like a Book, If you fish from here to there with a Hook, You just might catch a CRook !

JUST MY WAY OF SAYING HAVE A "MONSTER MAIDRITE DAY" !


----------



## jkath (Oct 22, 2005)

hi! Just so you know, we can't quote each other - the white words clearly show up in the gray square!  This pertains to Wasabi's quote:  Book 'em Dan-o


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi! Well, I've done it again--stayed up until 4:00 doing school work!  If these classes don't kill me, I might actually learn something.  I have to admit though, that this class is really hard.  I have turned in a couple incomplete assignments.  It is all statistics, and I have never taken statistics before.  All this stuff about z-scores and t-scores, correlation coefficients, and 5-part Hypothesis Tests---I am totally lost!  The only reassuring thing is that most of my classmates are lost too! Goodnight everyone, it is 4:10 here, and I have a cold, so I am pretty fuzzy-headed right now.  James (Maidrite) is in bed watching Star Trek Enterprise, so I guess I will go to sleep with Captain Archer and the crew tonight.  Hmmm, that didn't come out right!!!  LOL


 Barbara


----------



## cara (Oct 22, 2005)

hmm... I see you were quite busy while I was asleep ;o)
I wish you a great weekend what ever you do..
Barbara, I had to learn this statistics stuff during my education and never could get along with it... what was very weird was the fact, that my teacher actually enjoyed this and made her income of that... I wonder, if something went wrong with these people during childhood...


----------



## cara (Oct 22, 2005)

*tzz*
I can't believe, ist saturday morning 11.31am and I am the ONLY one online....  
everybody asleep over there??


----------



## crewsk (Oct 22, 2005)

HI! Cara, it was 5:30am here & I was sound asleep. It's 8:57am now & I'm still half way asleep! Anyway, good morning everyone & I hope y'all have a great day!


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 22, 2005)

HI!
Cara, it was 4:30am here and as crewsk said I was also dead asleep. Hope everyone has a wonderful day!!
I just put my pork butt in the crock with kadesma's recipe and can't wait to eat it!!


----------



## jkath (Oct 22, 2005)

hi! I hope you got some sleep, Barb! I should have been up earlier, but just needed sleep. I was supposed to be out at garage sales this morning. (Still looking for furniture for the new house) Last week, among my finds was an exact match of my son's dresser and a beautiful wing back chair. Each only $5! Maybe I need to get out there again!


----------



## cara (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi!
My Mum will go and sell on a flea market tomorrow.... It starts in the middle of the night, she will meet her friend there at 5am!!!! On a sunday!!! Never ever!!!


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 22, 2005)

*Hi,*
I love DC! Seriously, sometimes when I'm down, or sick or just any old time at all it picks me right up! Just had to say that, as this site & all of you guys mean so much to me!!!


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi    ICADVISOR........................... I TOO FIND THIS A GREAT PICK ME UP PLACE AS WELL.................. I JUST LOVE YOU ALL, AND IT FEELS LIKE FAMILY HERE !


----------



## cara (Oct 23, 2005)

moin!
I just want to wish you a wonderful sunday!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi! I know what you mean.  I feel like this is home too.  For instance, I am dead tired (Just finished some school work), but I felt like I had to at least check in here tonight.  

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Oct 23, 2005)

hi!
I must admit, DC is one of my most visited sites  now... I have two other boards I usually visit and DC has become the third... 
I like it that nobody complains about my mistakes


----------



## jkath (Oct 23, 2005)

hi! Mistakes, what mistakes, Cara? I'm with Texas -you guys are like one big family to me! Okay, now who wants to help me move in 2 weeks? I need help!


----------



## cara (Oct 23, 2005)

hi!
jkath, I would do so, have nothing planned yet... and it's long ago I last helped moving.... but the US is a bit far away from me....


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi ...............Jkath, You know if I was there I would help, In Fact I will, Check out the Light boxes and mark them, Now everytime 20 heavy Boxes gets Carried out, You carry out one of those marked Boxes, and say "See I am Doing my part "!  Hows that for Help ?


----------



## cara (Oct 24, 2005)

HI
I can`t believe.... is it the way you act, james?  
But I´m sure.. we will think of you and be with you in the heart...


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi everyone, today I changed my user name and now have a new identity, but am the same person I ever was. I love my new user name and have been smiling every time I see it on the forum. I can't wait for DH to come home so I can tell him that I finally mustered the courage (not of course that anyone here is someone that I would be fearful of, I'm just very shy!) to ask the awesome moderators if they would be so kind as to change my user name (which they did! - You guys rock! In fact everyone on DC rocks!!!)


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi!
I like your new name,Piccolina!
I love the crisp weather we are having. It did get a little too cold yesterday. I was wet and windy and in the 40's. The day before it was in the high 70's. It will be a miracle if everyone around here don't end up sick.
I think I seriously need DC anonomous I can't stay away from here.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 24, 2005)

Aloha,

I like your new name.  Has a nice sound to it.


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 24, 2005)

cara said:
			
		

> HI
> I can`t believe.... is it the way you act, james?
> But I´m sure.. we will think of you and be with you in the heart...


 
Hi ............ Cara, You know me better than that, If I was there They would be telling me to take a Break, But I did have you going didn't I....... LOL. LOVE JAMES


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi!  I do have to admit, Maidrite is pretty handy to have around!

 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi all, I agree with you entirely Barbara! Where would DC be with out "our" Maidrite?!

Our weather is the pits here, autumn seems to following the same trend of summer and being very rainy and windy! I wonder what country gets the most rain in the world? Sometimes I honestly wonder if it isn't Ireland!!!

*(P.S.
Thank-you soooo much to everyone who has said that they like my new user name, it means a lot to me! Only on this forum would people be so sweet!)*


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi!

Piccolina, I wonder sometimes if I live in the desert 
We need rain so bad. Our lake is down almost 10 feet. It's really sad looking!! My husband has to mow down at the fish dock Hopefully, we'll get the rain that they are promising in the next week and it'll keep going for a while.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Texasgirl,I am sorry to hear that! I wish that could send you some of our rain - you could have it by the ton if that was possible! I will keep my fingers crossed for you that you get some rain very soon!


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

I hope we get it. Seems like anytime they say we are going to get rain, it doesn't and when it not suppose to, we get storms. I just hope when it decides to rain, it's not freezing 

At least it finally feels like winter. I love Thanksgiving and Christmas time.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 25, 2005)

HI, I love the fall and autumn holiday season too! Minus perhaps the cost and stress of it, I'd love it if there was a holiday to celebrate every month of the year!


----------



## cara (Oct 25, 2005)

hi!
I don`t want to talk about the weather anymore..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I liked the autumn last week.... dry and sunny, warm in the sun but cold everywhere else... but now.... rain.. wind... about 11°C..
Frank and I will go to the chinese restaurant around the corner soon to celebrate his birthday!!!


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi ! Cara, Tell Frank Happy Birthday from All of Us at DS. We are so Glad you are Here ! Can I go to Dinner with you too ?


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi all, not to take away from Frank's birthday (happy b-day Frank!), but I'm worried about the bird flu. Now I am not one of those folks who bought into the Y2K thing, I didn't start wearing a mask when SARS hit, etc - but it seems that every day another news report states that it has shown up in another European (or Asian country). Last week DH and I made the choice to stop buying and eating any poultry (farmed or game) to be on the safe side. Tonight he (DH) read on an Italian news site (I think) that it is being recommened by experts in Brussels that the consumption of eggs stops too! I'm usually the first one to say "relax, no worries", but this time I am worried because it is showing up so close to Ireland....Guess I'm just wondering how everyone else is feeling about this issue....


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi!  Piccolina, I can understand your worry, if the news is so full of it.  There isn't much talk of it over here, but it is usually just a matter of time before things trickle from one continent to another.  If I come across anything that might ease your mind, I'll let you know. 

 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Barbara, you're a sweetie! Yes, I'll admit I'm following this story like a hawk (okay, lame pun I know).

On what I consider a cheerier note there is now less than 2 months until Christmas day! I feel festive already (lol, I even bought my Christmas cards yesterday).


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi!

I haven't bought them yet, but, I am getting some cards that is giving donations for each box ordered to the Humane Society. It sooooo cute, it has a puppy asleep in a sleigh with santa suit and 4 puppies asleep on the floor with reighndeer antlers on the floor, it looks like they were pulling the sleigh and just got too tired DH wants regular cards, not me, I never want regular 
I'm ready to decorate and be with family, but, I'm not ready to spend money on people that we only see at Christmas. It's not family members that live miles and miles away, it's bil and his family that are only about 30 - 45 minutes away and just never come out to ours or mil's house. They don't call unless they need help with something either.
Oh well, we do the white elephant presents anyway,so, I guess it doesn't matter. That game is so much fun. We don't do gag gifts, so, everyone leaves with something useful or nice.


----------



## cara (Oct 26, 2005)

hi!
back to bird  flu: I think it`s pushed up a lot in the media.. There are very few people who died of bird flu in asia (63), if you think about the amount of people dying in car crashes every day.. you don't stop driving, don't you? I coul imagine that some pharma companies push that extremely, does  anyknow about the hoffmann-la roche share in the last weeks? 
At the teh of the chinese restaurant we went yesterday evening there was a paper, saying they would not have chicken or duck from asia but chicken from Frankonia/ germany and ducks from spain. We ask the owner and he told us, people were concerned about getting ill...
if the poultry`s meat is completly heated throught there is almost no chance to catch the virus... and teh same with eggs... 
we ourselves won`t stop eating poultry, even if the flu finally reaches Germany. They had in fact some suspected cases, but it wasn`t bird flu.
The greatest danger is for the farmers, if they get the flu inside their chicken farms it would be a great economic loss, which some of them won`t survive...

*huh* that was a lot


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi!  We have a lot of chicken farms around here (at least 2 major chicken and turkey processing plants in the area).  I sure hope the bird flu dies out soon. In the meantime, I haven't changed any of my buying habits, and I make sure I cook my chicken thoroughly.

Now for a more pleasant subject, is everyone ready for all the up-coming holidays?

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Oct 29, 2005)

hi!
there are no holidays in germany...   I want to go to the INFA, a consumer fair, today.. haven`t been there since I was a small kid.. nothing elseto tell.. weather  is still just great warm and sunny, I hope that will last for a few days ;o))


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi!  No Christmas in Germany?  LOL  I guess Christmas seems closer here because we still have Thanksgiving in the middle between Halloween and Christmas.  

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Oct 29, 2005)

ah!!
christmas... it`s still soooo long to go until christmas... and with our summerly temperatures here I feel much less than christmas... and there are so many things to do until christmas is here, I don't share a thought yet ;o)


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 29, 2005)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> not to take away from Frank's birthday (happy b-day Frank!), but I'm worried about the bird flu. Now I am not one of those folks who bought into the Y2K thing, I didn't start wearing a mask when SARS hit, etc - but it seems that every day another news report states that it has shown up in another European (or Asian country). Last week DH and I made the choice to stop buying and eating any poultry (farmed or game) to be on the safe side. Tonight he (DH) read on an Italian news site (I think) that it is being recommened by experts in Brussels that the consumption of eggs stops too! I'm usually the first one to say "relax, no worries", but this time I am worried because it is showing up so close to Ireland....Guess I'm just wondering how everyone else is feeling about this issue....


Hi   They are more worried about it becoming airborne, But If we have a really Hard and snow winter around the world it will kill they virus, Thats what Doctors hope for in the Flu season the colder it get , The less Flu goes around ! So heres to a Cold and Snowy Winter  " Christmas" and a great year on DS !


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi!  A snowy Christmas sounds good to me!  Not that it's going to happen!  


 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi, if someone is dishing out snowy Christmases please let me know, I'll camp overnight in line to get one of those


----------



## cara (Nov 3, 2005)

hi!
I will be away this weekend, I go with some friends to spend the weekend in a wellness-hotel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It will be lots of fun, there are only women and it will be hard talking for three days...


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 3, 2005)

HI!
That's cool cara!
I would love to do that with all us women on here!! Boy, the poor people that ran it wouldn't get over it for weeks 
Their ears would be ringing from all the noise from talking!!

Is anyone else in a bah humbug feeling about Christmas? I don't know why, but, I am.


----------



## cara (Nov 3, 2005)

hi!
I don't think over christmas yet... It's still sooo far away, there are so many things to do before..... the weather at the moment doesn't make you feel like winter, either... 

we will be around 60 women from all over Germany and switzerland... it's a big meeting from one of my discussion forums...


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi!  That sounds like a lot of fun Cara!

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Nov 4, 2005)

HI

What a fun idea.
How did this game get by me. 
I didn't see it until now.


----------



## hellschef (Nov 4, 2005)

hi!!!!! light


----------



## cara (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi!
I'm waiting for a call from my friend that she finished working.... meanwhile I´m searching for my swimsuit...


----------



## pdswife (Nov 4, 2005)

HI!!

I'm getting ready to go have lunch 
with hubby.  Then I have some shopping to do.
We're out of Feta, olives, bay berries and EVOO.
I might even treat myself to an hour of ceramic painting.

What are you all up to today?


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi!  This is one of my favorite times of the week--3:00 p.m. on a Friday.  The kids are gone, and I have the kid-free weekend ahead of me!  YAY!!!!  Believe me, they were horrible today too.  Not so much of a behavior problem as loud and chatty. I hope everyone has a good weekend!

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi!
I had a great weekend, but it was much to short... I wasn`t able to talk to everyone I wanted... so many friends... 
I must admit, a weekend with 60 women is very very exhausting (even if it was placed in a Wellness Hotel  , I´m glad I don`t have to go to work tomorrow... but it was just GREAT!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi!  I'm glad you had a good time Cara!  I got to go to a women's retreat this summer, and it was wonderfully refreshing, both physically and spiritually.

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Nov 8, 2005)

HI!
Day 2 of the Agritechnica exhibition! Yesterday was just great, met many people, known and new faces, but I really enjoyed meeting Mike from Canada! Today I'll have to meet Franks boss from Coventry, UK... hope I'll understand him...


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi!  So, how did it go Cara?  

I talked to my sister yesterday.  She said my nephew, who had his arm ripped off in an accident in Iraq, and reattached, is doing pretty well.  He is having another surgery because they attached a muscle wrong, and he is having some back problems, but he is alive and able to use the arm, so over-all he is doing well. He will leave the Army in December,and he is still planning to go to culinary school to become a chef. He wants to be a chef on a cruise ship.

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi!
Barbara, thanks for your asking, it went very well, this man is a very friendly und humorous man and we had lots of fun yesterday!
the best wishes for the recovery of your nephew... he can be luxky, he's still alive...


----------



## Maidrite (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi.................. Do any of you think anybody by now thinks we are nuts ? I bet so !  I just want you all To KNow, I LOVE YOU all here on DS,and Hope we all can have a White elephant exchange or something for Christmas, However I haven't ran this by anyone as of yet so I hope it can work out............. Would any of you be interested if this happens ? Thoughts ? There would have to be a limit How much ? and it would have to be something useful or nice, No Gag Gifts ! Dare we even mention this kind of thing ?


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 9, 2005)

HI!
Iwould do it, Maidrite!!BTW, do you still want the movies? Cause I don't have your address if you do 
Anyone interested can give their mailing info to the Admins and we can list 5 things under $10? on a thread just for this. Or do we just buy something that we think they would like?
The admin that takes the addresses can pick the names for everyone and then email the address and name that was picked for each person? Would that be too much work for them, you think?

Go ahead, start a thread and ask everyone.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi!  How about we do something regional?  Something that would let the recipient have some idea about where we live?  

 Barbara


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi, Do you mean, whoever I got, I would get them something with texas on it?


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 9, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Hi, Do you mean, whoever I got, I would get them something with texas on it?


 
Hi!  Yes, another group I belong to did something similar to that.  It could say Texas or it could just be something that is special to the area.  For instance, for mine, it could say South Carolina on it, or it could have watermelons on it, since my town is (one of many) Watermelon Capital of the World.

 Barbara


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 9, 2005)

HI!
That would be cool! Except, I want something from everyone then


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi!  LOL  Me too!!

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Nov 10, 2005)

HI!
That sounds like a great idea, but I think I'm too far off you all... I´ll have to find out how much it is to send things to the US....
Only three days Agritechnica left!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 14, 2005)

cara said:
			
		

> HI!
> That sounds like a great idea, but I think I'm too far off you all... I´ll have to find out how much it is to send things to the US....
> Only three days Agritechnica left!!!


Hi!  

It is pretty expensive, I guess.  I sent a bible to someone in England, and even at the media rate it was over $20.  We shipped a vinyl bank to England, and it was $30.

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Nov 16, 2005)

hi!
I have to think of it.... it would be great to give something very german to you  but I´m not sure, if it would be over there right before christmas...


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi!  Well, I'm half Swedish and half German, so I guess I already have something German!  LOL  Actually, I would love to travel to Germany someday. I'm sure pictures don't do it justice.

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Nov 19, 2005)

hi!
just come over here! Germany has many great places to visit!
but better not in winter, it's awful weather right now


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi!

Well then you should come over here for the winter Cara, and we will go over there in the spring or summer!  I really do hope to visit over there someday.  I would also like to visit Sweden, as that is where my mom's parents were both born (although they met here).

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Nov 20, 2005)

HI!
I`m rather sure that I will come back to the US one day... there are still so many things to see... but there are also soo many things to see here in Germany and Europe...
I just finished a book, a thriller, wich was located in southern Sweden... have you ever heard of Henning Mankells Wallander stories?


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 21, 2005)

HI! THis is very funToo read all of the messages at once press ctrl=A. It really works!


Cameron


----------



## cara (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi!
Cameron, the way you describe is just boring... ;o) It`s too easy...;o)

are all the James Bonds frozen?


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi!  

I never knew that before Cameron.  Thanks!

 Barbara


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 23, 2005)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Hi!





			
				Barbara L said:
			
		

> I never knew that before Cameron.  Thanks!
> 
> Barbara




Hi!

Well for one thing I am lazy if their is an easier way do it, and for another thing I work a lot with Microsoft Word and Microsoft Publisher and I always get a pop-up telling me that.

Cameron


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi!

I always like to add to my bag of tricks!  LOL

Happy Thanksgiving!

 Barbara


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi!

So I guess we type in white . This souds like fun!!!! I enjoyed going down through the forum highlighting the messages and reading them!

Grace


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi! 

Glad you've joined the fun Grace!  Happy Thanksgiving.

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Nov 24, 2005)

HI!
I do always find it a bit strange to have two persons behing cartwheelmac...  
I should go and clean up a bit, it looks just horriblke here... but I must admit, I don`t want to... spent the morning listening to an audio book and enjoyed... ;o)


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi!

I hope everyone is doing great today.  Less than a month until Christmas, so I hope everyone is in fine holiday spirits!!!

 Barbara


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 26, 2005)

cara said:
			
		

> I do always find it a bit strange to have two persons behing cartwheelmac...
> I should go and clean up a bit, it looks just horriblke here... but I must admit, I don`t want to... spent the morning listening to an audio book and enjoyed... ;o)



Hi!

Well I am the real cartwheelmac (Grace couldn't do a cartwheel to save her life!)

Your house sounds like ours! Messy as usual.

Cameron


----------



## cara (Nov 27, 2005)

HI!
I wish everyone a great first Advent!!!
We will visit my parents today and go to the christmas market in my village ;o)


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi!

How is everyone?  Just thought I would put a post here!

Grace


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi!

I am great Grace why did you ask. Anyone take the candy quiz? Well for your information it said I suck!!!

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi all, I am very happy this week (lol, despite the lousy weather!) because my mom & step-dad (I think of him as my dad!) sent DH and I little Christmas care package from Canada...It was so special we opened everything already, and have started to eat some of the candy (I'm saving the crackers for Christmas eve)...It was the highlight of my month, and I feel so blessed to have such a wonderful mom


----------



## Charlotte (Nov 30, 2005)

*what a neat game!*

Hi !!!

Now I have to think of something to say... or maybe do?  Oh Oh I have to get going and get to work!! See ya!!


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi!

Well, only 25 days until Christmas!  This will be a hectic month in more ways than one for me.  Our Christmas play is this Saturday and Sunday (James and I are both in it).  I have car duty all month (well, until Christmas vacation) at work (YUCK).  Plus all the little "get togethers" with people from work and church.  This year has absolutely flown by!  I can practically see the hands flying around on the clock!!

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Dec 1, 2005)

HI!
Christmas is coming soon.. I have no time for nothing... but don`t ask me what I´m doing.. it´s Wintertime so it's Muffintime  
do you have Spekulatius in the US?


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi!

I don't know what Spekulatius is, but it sounds painful!  LOL  What is that Cara?

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi!
My translator sais it is known as almond biscuit or _traditional spicey christmas cookie _
does that help you?


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi!

They sound delicious Cara!!!  Do you have a recipe to share?  I love almond cookies.

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi!
Barbara, I will have a look and try to translate... but I must admit here in Germany you get them in every shop around christmas... ;o)


----------



## pdswife (Dec 2, 2005)

HI  

Christmas cookie time.  I'm trying to decide what
kinds to make for our neighbors.  Russian Tea cakes and Gingerbread
boys sound good to me.  What are you making?


----------



## cara (Dec 2, 2005)

HI!
I don`t like baking cookies, I'm much more for muffins... for a christmas party at work I did Adventsmuffins and Christstollenmuffins...


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 3, 2005)

Hi!

I know we might make fudge, and sugar cookies but I don't know much what Mom is planning on making. With a tight budget it is hard to buy extras for Christmas goodies.

Oh anyone want a hint for the fastest way to type these messages?
 
Cameron


----------



## cara (Dec 3, 2005)

HI!
no! ;o)


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi, sure Cartwheelmac, handy tips are always welcome here! - Thanks


----------



## cara (Dec 4, 2005)

Moin!
I can`t imagine any easier way to write this.... 
piccolina, you are quite early today...


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi!

OK First type everything in black. Then select your body text and change it white! Unless you are already doing it that way. Because I was watching Grace and she types Hi! in black then makes it white types the body text next changes it to black and types Grace! It drives me up a tree!!!!! What also drives me up a tree is when we use a word processor to cut and paste I use Ctrl+x and Ctrl+v, Grace uses the toolbar, and Mom pulls the edit menu and clicks there!!!

Cameron


----------



## cara (Dec 4, 2005)

HI!
*rofl* what do you think hoe I write this??? I would get mad if I had to write in white.....
ach.... cameron.... I read it.. against your advice...  and thanks ;o)


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi! 

Mainly it was a hint for other people who don't know that (My mom, Older brother and younger sister qualify for that but my dad is like you and me).

Cameron


----------



## cara (Dec 4, 2005)

HI
that is not nice to say about them.. ;o))


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi!

Listen Cara they don't care because they don't want too do it our way. Actually I don't know where my older brother stands I think he uses Ctrl+x and Ctrl+v. I know my younger pain in the butt brother uses the toolbar.

Cmaeorn


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi!

How is everyone doing today?  Just a few short weeks to Christmas!  I have so much to do before then.  I want to make my granddaughter a couple dresses, as well as making a dress for my secret pal's daughter (I found out she loves Disney princesses, and I have some beautiful white glittery fabric with lavendar colored outline drawings of the Disney princesses). I have lots of school assignments to do for my master's class, and I want to get ahead on my lesson planning for school.  Not to mention all the Christmasy things that need to be done.  

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Dec 8, 2005)

HI!
muddy weather here, rainy and misty... does not feel like christmas... we haven´t even been to the christmas market yet, we wanted yesterday, but it rained... :-(


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi!

I'm sorry Cara!  Hopefully your weather will clear up soon.  We have had some rain off and on the last few days too, and it has gotten cold.  We had unusually warm weather all the way up to the end of November.

 Barbara


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 8, 2005)

"My dear Miss Moneypenny?"

"Yes, James."

"It appears that the ladies here are speaking in code."

"Correct."

"I'm having trouble cracking the code."

"I'm sure you are."

"I would appreciate help, Miss Moneypenny."

"Figure it out yourself, James. It's not that difficult."


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi!

Not just the ladies DC!  Feel free to join us!

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Dec 10, 2005)

HI!
DC, thats not so difficult ;o) just go on!!

We will go out today, go to a christmas market near Bremen, there is one of the shops from Franks Ex-company... I looking forward to see all the great people again..


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 10, 2005)

Hi!

The Christmas market sounds great Cara!  Maybe you could take and post some pictures.  

Well, it is 3:10 a.m. and I am tired, so I'm headed for bed.

 Barbara


----------



## Raven (Dec 10, 2005)

Hi! 

This looks like FUN! hee hee secret writing! 

~ Raven ~


----------



## cara (Dec 10, 2005)

HI!
Barbara, I´m sorry, but I just read your post and we are back.... so no pics, but maybe from Hannover or Hameln Christmasmarket...
Had a lot of fun and lots of mulled wine - I was lucky Frank drove home


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 10, 2005)

Hi!

That's ok Cara!  I'm just glad you had fun.  I think we all need to start taking more pictures and sharing them with our friends!  

Glad you have joined the fun Raven!  

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite (Dec 10, 2005)

Hello........ I hope no pitures of me make it . Oh well if they do they do. I love it here on DC, Cara did you slip a little of that wine in a metal flask to share ?   I just pray you all feel loved this Christmas  Season !  and a partridge in a pear tree !


----------



## cara (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi!
James, I didn`t, I drunk all  
don`t you have things like that and christmas markets over there?
Christmasmarket in Heiligenfelde, the villages´name, which means something like Holy field, is always a bit strange: yesterday we had to fight heavy fog and icy roads, last year it was heavy snow...


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi!

We got iced! But it is almost all melted Yesssss! I can see two little patches outside that are thriving.

Cameron


----------



## cara (Dec 11, 2005)

HI!
you  must be lucky that it`s almost gone? ;o)


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi!

I hope everyone is doing great!  The 4th grade classes are all going to see the movie "The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch, and the Wardrobe" tomorrow.  I am really looking forward to it.  One more week of school before my vacation.  Yay!  I love vacation time!  And I love Christmas!

 Barbara


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi!

The one part I HATE about Christmas is, I don't need anything and everyone asks me "What do you want?" Another down side, My birthday is in a month!

Cameron


----------



## cara (Dec 17, 2005)

HI!
Cartwheel, I'm lucky, my birthday is in August, far away from christmas, but I also have no idea what presents to give me... 
Frank and I decided not to give us gifts, but to buy something special for us two.. two years ago it was the Saeco Coffee thing, last year a trip to London and this year a half beef   together with a new freezer to store it in... ;o))

We had snow over night, about 4 in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and now I try to read almost everything I missed the last days... Don´t think that will work unril breakfast....


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 17, 2005)

HI!

Keep all the snow you want Cara. I'll stay fine over here in Texas snowless!

Cameron


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi!

I wouldn't mind having snow for Christmas, but I seriously doubt we will.  Some people thought we might have some snow this Sunday, but it looks like the most we might get is some sleet.

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Dec 18, 2005)

Moin!
still snow and still snowing ;o)) I love that!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi!

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!  I am tired!  I only got a little over an hour of sleep "last night" (actually this morning) and have been at work all day.  As soon as I get home, I am taking a nap!  Maybe a hot bath first.  I had lost an important article I needed to write a paper that was due last night, so I ended up finishing it over 3 hours late.  I'm hoping she doesn't notice because if we are late, 10% is deducted from our grade.  She hasn't counted me late for anything yet, but I think that is the latest I have been with anything.  Six days until Christmas!!!!!!

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Dec 19, 2005)

HI!

Barbara that does not sound good.... you have not slept  much the last days, haven`t you?
I will go to bed now, it`s almost half past ten in the evening...


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi!

I am definitely more of a night person than morning person, but I don't like getting so little sleep, especially when I have to work.  I took a nap when I got home, and I intend on getting to bed earlier tonight (well, at least by 1:00).  Only 1 1/2 more school days before my Christmas vacation.  Yay!  A lot of schools got out last Friday--I wish we had!

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Dec 22, 2005)

HI!
I would like to have vacation, too.... it seems as if I have to work for about two or three days between christmas and New Year.... *sigh*
today we brought the tree in and decorated it - it`s such a lovely tree


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 23, 2005)

Hi!

I get 2 weeks off.  A lot of it will be spent grading papers and doing lesson plans.  Plus, I have a 2800-3500 word paper due on the 30th.  So even though I am on vacation, I have to do some work.  But I will have some time to relax too, so I'm looking forward to it.  I'm also looking forward to sleeping late too!

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 26, 2005)

Hi!

I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas!  Happy New Year!!!

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Dec 27, 2005)

Moin!
I don't know why I didn't write here yesterday....
We had snow over night, everything is white outside and it is still snowing, if only a little bit... I would like to get more snow...


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 27, 2005)

Greetings, I would love some of your snow Cara! We have not had any yet this year. On Christmas Eve it was so foggy though, that we could not even clearly make out the houses across the street (lol, and it's a very narrow street) and joked that we hoped that Santa would not crash into our roof!


----------



## cara (Dec 27, 2005)

hi!
Piccolina, I could give you a bit, but unfortunately not that much, because there won't be anything left for me ;o))


----------



## cara (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi!
I will go to bed now... it's only half an hour before midnight and I have to get up again at six...


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi!

I still have a little over a week before I have to start getting up early again.  I don't go back to work until the 4th.  Yay!  Of course I still have a ton to do, and I haven't done much of it.  I have a project due tomorrow (with my group) in my college class, I have a 3,000 word paper due Friday.  I have done some research, but I haven't started the writing yet--so far I have written all my papers the day they were due, and I will probably write most of this one Friday, but I hope I can get some done before that!  Plus I have to get my lesson planning done.  I found some great material for lessons at a site about Benjamin Franklin.  January 17th is his 300th birthday.  This site had some good Language Arts and History lessons, so part of my work is done.   

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Dec 28, 2005)

HI!

3000 words is not that much, I can remember my english tests at school, maximum was 2500words and I always topped that  
had to bake a cake as punishment... ;o))
I still don`t know if I should watch "Groundhog Day" on TV soon...


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi!

No, 3000 words isn't too bad (actually 2800-3500)--about 8-10 pages of text.  The main thing will be finding enough resources.  I have to write about what curriculum changes there will be in the next 10 years, what the curriculum will be, what and who will influence it, who will develop and design it, what part I will play in curriculum development in the next 10 years, and how these changes will impact me personally.  I found one really great resource, and a couple ok ones.  I need at least 3, but I am hoping to have more than that.  We have a group project due tomorrow (a WebQuest and a PowerPoint), which we are almost finished with.  The individual paper that is due Friday is our last assignment in our class.  I really like how this teacher did everything. For one thing, she didn't assign as much, but she also makes things due a little earlier.  Our last day of class is next Monday, the 2nd, but she made the due date the 30th.  Quite a few people turn things in late, so that will help them out, and the rest of us have a few more days off.  

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Dec 28, 2005)

HI!
I am sure you can manage that all.. ;o))


----------



## cara (Dec 29, 2005)

okay...
the new day is almost one hour old.. the bottle is empty. so I will go to bed now..
I wish you all a good day/night!! See ya!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi all, my cold is starting to lift (yeah!!!) which is a big plus! Luck would have it that I'd come down with one while Tony had a few days off over the holidays! But then again he was the one who gave it to me in the first place .

I am looking forward to the new year, not because I have anything special planned (sadly) but because a new year always ushers in the possibility that so many good things could happen over the course of the coming 12 months, and sometimes hope is a true life (and sanity!) saver.


----------



## cara (Dec 30, 2005)

HI!
Do you also have the feeling that the older you get the faster the years run?
I can still remember this years beginning.. and so many things happend..we bought our second mercedes, my SIL got married, we got married, had a wonderful honeymoon at the baltic sea with probably the best weathet this year... and so much more... I think I like 2005


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi, you know, it seems as though days (often) crawl by and yet the years fly. I once wrote a line in a poem that said, "time stops for no one", and it often echos in my mind. Especially in the moments when you really do pause and wonder where all of your yesterdays have gone to! 

2005 was by no means a fantastic year for us, and I will be very happy to see the bright shinning new face of 2006 in two days time. Who knows what it holds in store? (Lol, if I knew I'd be out buying lottery tickets and stocks! Lol!) I just hope that everyone here has a great year full of happiness and good health. If you have those two things life is usually pretty amazing!


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi! 

Well this year was not all happiness. Mom misscarried otherwise we would have 11 kids. But then again I won Superior Plus at my first piano competition, and 1st at District! So there were good things and bad things but I think the good out weighs the bad!

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi all, you know, perhaps it's just the new year but I feel so "zen". In other words calm and tranquil. Likely someything will shatter that mind set sooner than later, but for now it is a lovely feeling


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi!

Well, I am definitely glad to be rid of 2005. I couldn't find a hole big enough to bury it in!  James has been out of work for 5 1/2 months (the economy in this area is really bad--stores and factories shutting down right and left), we can't pay our bills, and there is some stuff going on (related to both of these) that I can't even go into right now.  But we are confident that James will find a good job soon and that things will be a lot better for us this year.  I have also decided to start making baby clothes and selling them on eBay, so wish me luck on that.  I just have to find the time to get back to sewing!  I would also like to try my hand at making jewelry. 

 Barbara


----------



## cartwheelmac (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi!

Well good luck Barbara! I need a shoulder to cry on I can't give any karma today!!  "Oh stop being such a drama king!"*

Cameron

From Shrek 2


----------



## cara (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi!
Barbara, I wish you both all the best for the coming year! Hope it will satisfy you!
I can't complain about 2005... I finally got married...  
only bad thing is, that I had to change my job and I don't like the new one..


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi!

Thank you Cara! When is your anniversary? James and I will have been married 3 years this March 21st. Did you know that we met online? 

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi!
barbara, it's still looooong... it was September, 2.
but we met online, too...that was in 2000 ;o))
in a chat, but he lived near Hannover, so we met to go out and than I fell in love with him.... well.. he did before...


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi!

Wow--Is it just me, or is 2006 already flying by?  I hope everyone is doing great!

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi!
yes, it seems as its running....
I'm not that well right now, caught a bad cold, Doc sent me to bed so no work anymore this week...


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi!

I'm sorry you're not feeling well Cara.  Hopefully you are getting plenty of rest and will be the picture of health soon!  When I'm not feeling well, I like to take a warm bath, then take a nice long nap.  If the weather is good, I also like to go out and soak up a little sun and fresh air.  Get well soon!

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi!
thank you barbara, I feel much better by now, probably due to the antibiotics I take... Normally I'm not that Antibiotics-type, but in this case it makes sense, only thing is, I must not forget to take them..  
Today it is very sunny outside, but rather cold... but I already enjoyed the fresh cold air and it feels just good!


----------



## cara (Jan 15, 2006)

HI!
It's a bit boring here at Germany afternoons..... most of you are still asleep, I think....


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi!

Cara--I was just about to get up for church when you wrote that.  Now you are probably sleeping, or just getting up for work.  I don't have to work since this is a federal holiday.  I go back Tuesday.  

 Barbara


----------



## The Z (Jan 16, 2006)

Hey, this is silly... I'm too slow... How do you get the *whoa! this is really weird in here!  I never believed there was a FOURTH dimension, but now I'm not so sure! I now know I don't know anything.*


----------



## jkath (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi!  Welcome to the 4th dimension, Z......... be careful not to step on the aliens.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi!

Welcome Z!  I love your avatar jkath!  Wow, what a night.  As you know jkath, I have had to stay on my toes tonight!  Thanks for your help.  Off to patrol DC now!

 Barbara


----------



## jkath (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi! My avatar photo was taken by my mom recently when they had high surf at the beach in SB. Apparently this little guy wanted his 15 minutes of fame.
Great work on DC tonight, btw!!!!! All hail queen Barbara!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi!

Just doing my job ma'am!  LOL  Actually I feel like such a slacker here sometimes!  Especially when I am taking a class (I start my next one Tuesday, and it is supposed to have a dreadful workload.), so I guess my main contribution here is the fact that I am a night owl! Remember that one night you and I were cleaning up the nasty posts another person was posting?  Well, I'm back to watching March of the Penguins, and patroling DC!

 Barbara


----------



## jkath (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi Again, you are doing a wonderful job - and never say you're a slacker!!! Not possible! Enjoy your movie - we've got it but have still not seen it


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi!

Have a box of Kleenex with you when you watch it! You will laugh, you will say ooooh! and aaaaaah! And you will cry! You will also yell, "Get away from that baby!" It is a wonderful movie!

 Barbara


----------



## jkath (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi good to know! I'll buy extra kleenex for our viewing


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi!

I hope you have the DVD version--You have to watch the special features too!  

 Barbara


----------



## jkath (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi Oh, yes, we do - my son got it for Christmas. I think watching the bonus stuff on DVDs is the best part. Last night I rented "Love, Actually", again. It's one of my favorites, but I'd not seen the bonus clips. WOW! What a difference it made! 
PS - why on earth am I up still? It's nearly 1am and I'm usually sound asleep by 11!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi!

I was just wondering why you're still up too! It is 3:48 here.  

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Jan 16, 2006)

HI!
I wish you a good morning!!  
Just had breakfast with Frank, now he is on his way to his appointments...
A friend called and asked for our english skills... at the Mercedes Club they have a question about joining from an US Citizen.. Now we have to find some friendly words to tell him it's not possible...


----------



## cara (Jan 16, 2006)

HI!
It's almost midnight over here, so it's time to go to bed... I wish you all a great day!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 16, 2006)

hi I hope you had a great sleep!  It's Almost 3 in the afternoon here .. I'm thinking about taking a little nap.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi!

I'm so tired, I would love to take a nap right now, but I'm still at work.  James is out on another job interview and won't be here to pick me up for awhile.  He probably won't be here until 5:00 because I thought a class the teachers are all taking met today,  but it didn't.  We had a faculty meeting, but we were done by 3:40.  I have lots of stuff I could be doing here, but as I said, I am really tired.  I got to bed way too late last night.  

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi!
Barbara, you  should probably try to go to bed earlier  

Today is my last day at home, tomorrow I have to go back to work again *sigh* I just got used to sleeping long, have breakfast with Frank and enjoy myself at the computer.... but I feel real good now, nothing left from my sinusitis...


----------



## cara (Jan 18, 2006)

AH!!
I'm on my very own now.... just me and a whole bunch of guests on the board... I hope I can get along with them all ;o))


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi!

That's kind of an odd feeling, isn't it Cara? 

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Jan 18, 2006)

HI!
it's more boring than anything else... nothing happens at all ;o))


----------



## pdswife (Jan 18, 2006)

hi!

Don't worry.. I'm here now to keep you company!


----------



## cara (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi!
I think now I have to quite... have to go to bed soon, tomorrow i have to go back to work..  but still a few minutes... ;o)


----------



## pdswife (Jan 18, 2006)

hi!

That's ok.  I have to go ride my bike!  I promised myself that I would ride it for 30 minutes today...no matter what!

Have a good sleep
and don't work too hard tomorrow


----------



## cara (Jan 18, 2006)

hi!
where do you go with your bike? Is cycling popular over the sea?


----------



## pdswife (Jan 18, 2006)

hi...

it's an exercise bike... I sit in front of the tv and go for miles and miles..but, never leave the bonusroom!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi!

That's how we exercise in America, Cara.  We shut ourselves into our houses, turn on the air conditioning, point the exercise bike or treadmill toward the TV, and pretend we are outside getting exercise!     Just kidding!  (mostly!)

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi,

Heck.. here in Seattle it's been raining so hard for so long that
riding the exercise bike is really the only way to do it.   Oh.. I am so 
ready for summer time!


----------



## cara (Jan 19, 2006)

it's raining???   I was told it ever rains in Seattle, so that is true??? 
do you consider it to be impolite, if I say Americans are a bit.... weird? Cycling in front of the TV?


----------



## pdswife (Jan 19, 2006)

HI

Cara.. how rude of you to say that Americans are weird!!!!!  
Just kidding.  We are a little "different".   

Have a great evening!
Don't stay up too late.

smiles, t


----------



## cara (Jan 19, 2006)

HI!
I think in many ways you must consider europeans to be strange, too..  
I know it will be late, because I just wait for Frank to come home, we are invited to something similar to your baby shower...
Franks ex-collegue's little girl arrived on tuesday and now we go there to celebrate.... and it is at least 1,5h drive away from here...


----------



## pdswife (Jan 19, 2006)

hi!
Ahhh a baby party!  I hope you both have fun!!

I don't think Europeans are strange at all.
I like them a lot.  smiles, T


----------



## cara (Jan 19, 2006)

hi!
I like the americans, too.. otherwise I wouldn't be here ;o))


----------



## pdswife (Jan 19, 2006)

hi,

There does seem to be a lot of 
"us" here doesn't there.

When we go to Europe and tell people we
are from Seattle in America.. people quite often
ask us if we know their relatives in New York.   I just love that.


----------



## cara (Jan 19, 2006)

hi,
you find them now and again... less here in hannover, except for exhibition times... more in the south, where all the tourists go... Neuschwanstein, München, Rotenburg odT, Nuremburg...
where have you been in europe?


----------



## pdswife (Jan 19, 2006)

hi,
We've mostly been in Greece.
But.. in 1998 we flew into Amsterdam and bought a van.
We drove all over for 10 weeks.  France, Germany, Italy and Belgum.
But.. even that trip we spent most of the time in our village in Greece.
It's our home away from home.


----------



## cara (Jan 19, 2006)

hmm..
if you came from Amsterdam you might have gone along hannover?
But I forgot your roots to greece... where  do you stay there?


----------



## pdswife (Jan 19, 2006)

Hello!

If we were in Hannover we just drove through... next time we'll stop and visit.

Our village in Greece is called Kastriki.  It in the Meteora area of Greece.
It is truely beautiful.


http://www.meteora-greece.com/


----------



## cara (Jan 19, 2006)

My auntie is a big greece fan.. she travels there whenever possible... the clima is very healthy for her... unfortunately she doesn't so much money to go there more often...
you know when you come back to europe?


----------



## pdswife (Jan 19, 2006)

well... we are talking about going to Amsterdam with some friends in October
or Paris in April or May.  We only have a week vacation though so...we might go to Mexico or Hawaii or New York or Wa. DC instead.  We have to decide very quickly....


----------



## cara (Jan 19, 2006)

hi!
amsterdam is not that far away from us... if you have just a few days I really would try to manage to come there for a weekend or so...
but I would understand if you rather go to Hawaii.....


----------



## pdswife (Jan 19, 2006)

hi!  Meeting you and Frank would be GREAT!!!! But....
I think we are leaning toward an American vacation.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 21, 2006)

Hi!

It's the weekend.  Yay!

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi!

Well, I made it through my first week of my new class.  It went pretty smoothly.  The next 5 weeks promise to be a lot more intense!  I think I will enjoy it though.  I hope you are all doing well.

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi!
I'm back! We had a wonderful weekend in Münster, met great people..
last days we had been out, meeting some friends and yesterday it was TV evening...
Frank is away to the south.. he will come back tomorrow... I hope...


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi!

Cara, I'm glad you had such a good time!!! 

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Jan 26, 2006)

HI!
Barbara, didn't you had a good time? Did you finish your homework?
you should try to get a weekend off, too... It would be great for the two of you to have some days away from everything ;o)


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi all, just wanted to pop by and say hello! I'm very thankful that there is no talking involved in typing on DC because I still don't have my voice back -lol! Hope everyone is doing well  - way to go Barbara, sounds like your classes will be fun for you


----------



## cara (Jan 26, 2006)

hi!
piccolina, it must have caught you very bad... hope you get well soon!!


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi, Thank-you Cara, your well wishes are so sweet. I hope so too, but you are right, it's the worst flu I've had in years. But such is life, as I like to say. Now I'm just pondering what to put in my vegetable soup for dinner tonight...


----------



## cara (Jan 26, 2006)

hi!
would you please, please be so kind to return to whatever if that is completels healed? A flu is something very serious.... we need you here ;o))
and I would suggest peas, carrots, broccoli and cauliflower


----------



## pdswife (Jan 26, 2006)

hi!!!

I hope all those veggies make you feel better Jessica!

I'm off to the store to buy tomorrows dinner.  Have a fun day!


----------



## cara (Jan 26, 2006)

hi!

do you already know what to have for dinner tomorrow???


----------



## pdswife (Jan 26, 2006)

HI

Yes!
we are having

spinach and orange salad in homemade cheese bowls.
Rice with berries
Steamed or roasted veggies ( I'll have to see what looks good at the store)
Shrimps with a wine and butter sauce
French Bread with roasted garlic
and lemon pie and tea for dessert.

I want to make an appy too... but, I can't decide what kind to make.


----------



## cara (Jan 26, 2006)

HI!
we will go to visit Franks Mum this we, so we won't have lunch tomorrow... and today I told him to bring a subway sandwich or a kebap with home... he should be here soon...


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi, Cara I took your suggestions and added peas and carrots, we did not have the other two on hand. It was a nice "this and that" sort of soup. I'm living off soup these days, as it's so easy to swallow and the warmth helps my throat. A little better today - yeah!!! Tonight I'm going to make vegetarian sweet and sour over rice and chicken spring rolls. Plus DH gets a special treat, a chocolate custard pie! (Maybe I'll just have a little sliver...)

Happy weekend everyone!!


----------



## cara (Jan 29, 2006)

Moin!
Piccolina, I`m glad to hear you are getting better!
I took Franks Laptop and sit at my MIL`s living room table now.
Everybody is still sleeping except for me... It`s almost half past 8, they could wake up by now... well, dont mind, I found something to do ;o)


----------



## cara (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi!
I'm sooo glad, the world in 2006 is the same as in 2005:
Germany's pro cyclist Erik Zabel from Team Milram (former T-Mobile) became *second* in todays stage of the Tour of Qatar  
"Ete" always comes in 2nd, if not, somewthing must be wrong...


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi!

I hope everyone is doing well.  I have not had much time to be here lately (I don't really have the time now).  As much as I have enjoyed my classes, I can't wait to be finished with them in October!  

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Feb 6, 2006)

HI!
It's getting warmer here in Germany.. the snow starts melting away...  
A friend of mine will fly over to the US tomorrow, she is American and her father died two days ago.. while she is away I 'll help her a little bit with her work, that is the least I can do for her..


----------



## pdswife (Feb 6, 2006)

HI!


Cara it's nice of you to help your friend.
You're a good person.


----------



## cara (Feb 6, 2006)

hi!
Do you think it's something special? Should not everybody do what he/she can to help friends? That's what freinds are for....


----------



## pdswife (Feb 6, 2006)

HI



I do think it's special... because though everyone should help out
not everyone does.


----------



## cara (Feb 6, 2006)

hi!
there you are right... but for me that is nothing... (do you say so? It's a translation from german  )
I can't expect help from friends if I do not help them when they need it..


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi!

Sorry to hear of your friend's loss Cara.  I'm glad she has you to help out. I know that when my mom died, having good friends was a big help.  

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Feb 7, 2006)

hi

Friendship
it's
a 
good thing.


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi, Pdswife's quote is going to be my quote of the day - that's so simple and pretty.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 9, 2006)

HI


Thank you 
Jessica.

I love life 
and 
I love
LOVE
and I love being
in love.
Life is good!
​


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi!

Happy Saturday everyone!  Did anyone see the Opening Ceremonies of the Olympics last night?  I didn't get to see all of it.  The part where all the people formed the animated image of the skier was totally amazing!

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Feb 16, 2006)

HI!
hey, what's going on? Nobody here anymore?
Had soo many thibgs to do last days, had no time for internet. But now I'm back.. I hoped you missed my? *thinkaboutyouranswer!!*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey Cara you have something stuck in your teeth. Heres a toothpick.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi

That was nice of you to give her a toothpick.

What is everyone up to today?
I'm going to go to the store and when 
I get home I'm going to take the neighbors dog for a walk. 
She's barking up a storm and is very lonely.


----------



## cara (Feb 16, 2006)

HI!
Sushi, thanks, you are soo caring.. that is really embarassing  
I enjoy my time without my DH, he is away with the club but will return tonight... right at the moment I watch the skeleton contest in Cesana - I love Winter Olympics!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi! No problemmo cara! I dont care for the Winter Olympics. BUT! I DO enjoy the Summer Olympics. From what I understand Team USA is doing so well.


----------



## cara (Feb 16, 2006)

HI!
I don't care so much about the summer...
The amricans do quite well in the Snowboard contests, but Germany just got another Gold medal in the womens ice skating


----------



## pdswife (Feb 16, 2006)

hi


Did you see any of the mens snowboarding.
How do they do it.  AMAZING!


----------



## cara (Feb 16, 2006)

hi!
I saw the women contest, but that was amazing,too... I could never do that!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 16, 2006)

hi,

I couldn't do it either.
I wouldn't even be brave enough to try.
You'll find me in the lodge keep warm by the fire
sipping hot chocolate and reading a good book!


----------



## cara (Feb 16, 2006)

hi!
I prefer sitting in front of the TV watching the athletes to give their best, have a nice cup of tea and a blanket over my feet ;o))


----------



## pdswife (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi

Warm and cozy is so much better
than FREEZING and risking your life.


----------



## cara (Feb 16, 2006)

hi!
you are right.. and it's much more comfortable...


----------



## pdswife (Feb 16, 2006)

HI,

speaking of comfort...
I should really get out of my nice comfy p.js and get dressed!
Talk
to
you
later!


----------



## cara (Feb 16, 2006)

hi!
and I wondered why are you still online ;o))


----------



## pdswife (Feb 16, 2006)

hi...

because after I get dressed
I have to go out side and freeze my
butt off.  I'm not looking forward to that 
so I'm taking my time. 

SLOW is good!  lol


----------



## cara (Feb 16, 2006)

hi!
still cold in washington? I have the feeling spring has finnaly arrived....


----------



## pdswife (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi,

for us it is COLD.. but compared to other places I 
guess you could say it was nice and toasty warm.


----------



## cara (Feb 16, 2006)

hi!
yes, of course, it depends on your point of view.. in eastern europe they still have real cold temperatures..


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi!

I'm so glad everyone is back! (And if anyone else wants to join in, feel free!).  

I love both the Summer and Winter Olympics.  James and I were talking about what we think are the scariest sports, and I think skeleton has to be one of the scariest--Sliding face first down solid ice on a thin little thing?  I have heard that the first time it is terrifying, but that you become addicted to the rush it gives you so you keep going back for more!

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Feb 16, 2006)

hi

I can promise you Barb... that 
your above statement will NEVER EVER happen to me.
NOPE.. noway.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi!

Me either Trish!  I think part of me would love it, but I will never know!

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi!
I think I would try it... did it as a kid, so why not now?  
Now it's slalom... not so interesting... I like the skaters...


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi!

I love the skaters too.  I wish I had the flexibility some of them have!  

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Feb 18, 2006)

HI!
I wish everyone a nice weekend! I'm alone until omorrow, Frank is back home where he comes from, visiting his Mom and helping out at his friend's Farm.. I hope he will be still okay when he comes back.. last time he hit his head very badly and had a little hole in it.. He is very good at doing those things....


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi!

Is Frank back Cara?  Does he have any more holes in his head?  
I had to turn in at least 2 chapters of my proposal for my class tonight, so I was busy typing.  I had already gotten a lot of it done, thank goodness.  I turned in chapters 1 and 3, since I still have a lot to do to chapters 2 and 4.  The whole thing is due in a week (well, a week from this Monday).  Well, it is 4:20 a.m., and we are supposed to be up in 4 hours for church.  I hate going to church tired!  We're going to have to figure out what is causing that!  

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Feb 22, 2006)

HI!
Barbara, Frank is home rather safe.. everything's still on ;o)
for some reasons I haven't seen this before, I'm sorry..
Now we will have dinner, the Lasagna is ready ,o))


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi!

I love lasagna!  If you have any left-overs, hold them near the monitor so I can smell them! 

 Barbara


----------



## msalper (Feb 23, 2006)

HI...


----------



## cara (Feb 23, 2006)

HI!
can it be MSalper wasn't able to read this?  
I take a day off wrok tomorrow so I don't have to get uo that early!!
Barbara, did you finish your works right in time? Is there still so much to do?


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi!

Glad to see you here msalper!  Feel free to join the conversation.  No Cara, I haven't finished my work yet, but I will have all day Saturday to work on it.  I have to find a few more references to add to my paper.  Actually that is what I should be doing now, so I'd better get off of here! 

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Feb 24, 2006)

HI!
Barbara, you are still shown as online  did you finish your search or haven't even started because you are addicted? ;o)
I wanted to sleep longer today, but that didn't work... woke up as usual and there was no way to take another nap...  
Today we will go to southern germany, it's carnival (?) time over here - do you have this in the US?


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi!

Cara, It was a little of both--I wasn't (and still am not) finished with my paper, and I am hooked on the computer!  

Have fun!  In New Orleans they have Mardi Gras, which I guess is like your Carnival.  

Well, I'm back to work on my paper now.  It is due in 2 days (Just under 56 hours to be exact).  Yikes!

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Feb 28, 2006)

hi!!

How is everyone tonight?
I'm just checking in before going to bed.  I have a book waiting
to be finished.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi!

How am I?  Well, I finished my paper, then right after I turned it in I realized that I had forgotten to rearrange my appendices, so they are out of order!  Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!  Right now I have to go to the bathroom so bad I can hardly stand it, but I wanted to check on everyone at DC first!   Ok, I'm off to the little girl's room, then to bed!  Goodnight everyone!

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi

and good night to you Barb.
Sleep well.  Dream sweet!


----------



## cara (Mar 1, 2006)

HI!
We had a wonderful weekend, only bad thing was the snow..  
I don't have much time, just wanted to say hallo, I have some pics to resize and rename.. just about 266.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




but I won't do all tonight, because a friend called and asked to go out with him ;o))


----------



## cara (Mar 1, 2006)

ah...
have some pics from the weekend online, one of the other guys took it... text is only german, but if you want to see: http://www.mercedesclubs.de/cgi-bin/vdhforum/dcboard.cgi?az=read_count&om=1979&forum=DCForumID12


----------



## pdswife (Mar 1, 2006)

HI


HI Everyone!!!
Bye Everyone!!!
I must go clean my house now!
It's a messy mess!
I'll be back later.  Have a good day or night!


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi!

Great pictures Cara!  Thank you for posting them. 

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Mar 2, 2006)

HI!
something new today: hallo from work!
usually I don`t do this, but there is nobody in here at the moment, my collegues are off to get some samples and there is not much to do at the moment...
I wish you a great day!


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi!

I know what you mean Cara.  Since I teach, I can't really come on here while I am working, but sometimes I do get a chance during my break.  Well, it is way too late, so I'd better get to bed.  Have a good night/day everyone!

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi!
Friday!!! weekend!!! finally!!
and nothing to do this we... just hanging around and do nothing... 
I think tomorrow evening I will be bored....


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi!

I am SO glad it is the weekend!  The kids were very weird this week.  I needed a break!  Have a good weekend everyone!

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi!
thank you, same to you two!!
I enjoy doing what I want and I'm not bored yet ;o))
just start to miss Frank a little, he is away visiting his Mom and his friends...


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi!

I keep asking James, how can I miss you if you won't go away?  LOL  Just kidding!!!  (That is from a T-shirt I have seen).  This weekend seems to be slipping by a lot faster than I want.  I still have so much to get done tonight.  Oh, you all know how worried I was about my last class--I was sure I was going to get a B or a C.  I got an A-.  Whew!  My next class starts in 2 days.

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Mar 5, 2006)

hi!


See Barb... I told you you'd do great on that paper!!!!

I love being right once in awhile.


Sunday night.. what's everyone up to?


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi!

Thanks Trish!  

Sunday night...  Well, we just finished a very late supper.  Tonight was the night to put the trash out, which was actually almost fun, considering that in the almost 3 years we have lived in this house we have had to haul our trash to a dump.  No fun!  This is our second week of trash pick-up.  I'm watching the Academy Awards.  I'm glad Crash got Best Picture.  If you haven't seen it, you should.  Very graphic and in your face, but the best movie I have ever seen about all of our predjudices (and about how we all have them, no matter what color we are).  Now I am getting ready to do my lesson plans for the week (yes I meant to do them earlier, but I rarely do) and grade some papers.

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Mar 6, 2006)

hi!
Barbara, congratulations to the A!!! So all the work was worth it ;o))
strange thing with your trash... they really didn't pick it up??? Never thought that would happen in a civilized country  
We had a quite night together in front of the TV and watched the Welsh Open Final in Snooker....


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi!

We live out in the country, not in city limits, and no one offered trash pick-up for a long time.  Some started to but charged too much.  This company charges $20 a month, which isn't too bad.  It was $5 a bag to haul it to the dump.  

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Mar 7, 2006)

HI!
In Germany it is organized by the town council(?), you can't do anything against it...  probably because of rats or so??


----------



## pdswife (Mar 7, 2006)

hi


Good morning everyone!
What are you all doing today?

David's coming over to wash clothes in a while... so that'll 
take up most of my time.


----------



## cara (Mar 7, 2006)

HI!
Good morning??? Day is almost over here... ;o) I will go over to the sofa soon, today is Tuesday and Tuesday is ER- Day   
hope I will get Frank away from his desk.. he had been away this afternoon and still has some work to do....
Can't David wash his clothes by himself?? How old is he? (okay, I asked that in another thread, but it was way off topic... )


----------



## pdswife (Mar 7, 2006)

hi, 

Yes... he can wash his clothes but...
he's trying to save money so he just moved in to an appartment 
without a washer and dryer.  He comes here to wash now.  He does it himself but, I like to spend the time that he's here with him and not doing anything else.   Oh.. he's 21, 22 in June.   

smiles, T


----------



## cara (Mar 7, 2006)

I must admit, in my old flat I did it the same... and my Mom did everything.. I got it ironed and ready for the closet..  so did Frank..
but when we moved together we got a washing machine from our mothers.....
so.. and now I'm off to the sofa.. Emergency Romms starts


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi!

If anyone wants to come do my laundry for me, feel free!  Our dryer broke about a year ago, and we don't have a clothesline.  I have to hang everything from hangers on the shower rod.  If I hang too much, they don't dry right and they end up smelling musty.  Yuck.  I have to iron a lot more now than when I had the dryer.  Someday I will have another dryer.  I can't wait!!!

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Mar 8, 2006)

hmm.. we don't have a dryer, either... but I think I can live without.... we have a clothing rack(?) and sometimes it stands in the bedroom.. or the living room... or in summer on the deck ;o)


----------



## pdswife (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi,
When David was a baby 
I had neither a washer or a dryer...
He was unable to wear disposable diapers!!!

I had to was and dry the cloth ones by hand... 

I'm sorry but  that was NOT fun!!!


----------



## cara (Mar 10, 2006)

*puuuh* that sounds rather hard.. I can imagine you liked that! 

Frank & I are away this weekend - again - this time visiting his Mom.. I must admit I would rather stay here...


----------



## pdswife (Mar 10, 2006)

hi,
Cara try to have some fun this weekend!!

We have SNOW!!
It's cold and icky.  I'll be staying in.

smiles, T


----------



## cara (Mar 10, 2006)

hi!
Thank god, all the snow that came down yesterday evening started melting away during the night... this morning it rained cats and dogs but now the sun is shining and the temperature is around 9°C (aroun 50°F)..


----------



## pdswife (Mar 10, 2006)

HI

50 sounds good to me.  I'm not sure of the temp here
but...it's cold.   The sky is turning blue though.  I think it's
done snowing.  Paulie is very disappointed.


----------



## cara (Mar 10, 2006)

does he like the snow or why?


----------



## pdswife (Mar 10, 2006)

HI


Yes, he likes snow.
I think the beauty of it makes 
him very happy.


----------



## cara (Mar 10, 2006)

hi!
he is right, it really looks beautiful.... but I'm fed up with it.....


----------



## pdswife (Mar 10, 2006)

HI

It is pretty.... but, it's cold and wet and slippery
and no one can drive in it.  The whole city panics
if one snowflake falls.


----------



## cara (Mar 10, 2006)

hi!
are you not used to snow there?
Even her in Hannover, where snow is not so common, everything goes well after one day...


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi!

We very rarely get snow where I live.  I like it when we do.  Well, I started a new class last Tuesday, so I will not be around as much as I'd like, but I will try to check in every day or so.  First I have to do my "job" here, then if there is time, I will come in and do some of the fun stuff!

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi!
I wish you good luck for the new class... and iof I could, I would sent you all the snow, I'm soooooo fed up wuith it...


----------



## pdswife (Mar 13, 2006)

HI,

How was your weekend at the farm?
Did ya milk the cows and feed the piggy?


----------



## mudbug (Mar 13, 2006)

I just so do not get the point of this game


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 13, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> I just so do not get the point of this game


 
Hi mudbug--It's not so much a game as just a fun way to post.  Just type Hi (or some greeting), then type your message.  Then highlight your message and go up to the colors (big Capital A next to the smilie face) and turn your message white.  To read others' messages, either highlight them individually or press "Ctrl" and "A" together to highlight all of them. Just like this, highlight here--> Hi Mudbug!

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Mar 14, 2006)

hi!
pds, the farm belongs to Franks friend and we didn't visit, because we had family dates on saturday... but it was almost as boring as I feared... I was sooo glad, Frank had his notebook with him... 
I still can't understand how some people can spend their whole day in front of the TV... I have my two or three shows I watch and everything else is just dull...


----------



## mudbug (Mar 14, 2006)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Hi mudbug--It's not so much a game as just a fun way to post. Just type Hi (or some greeting), then type your message. Then highlight your message and go up to the colors (big Capital A next to the smilie face) and turn your message white. To read others' messages, either highlight them individually or press "Ctrl" and "A" together to highlight all of them. Just like this, highlight here--> Hi Mudbug!
> 
> Barbara


 
got it (oops, Hi!) thanks, Barb


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi!

Any time mudbug!

Today is our grandson Andrew's 8th birthday.  I tried calling to say happy birthday, but they weren't home.  

I hope everyone is having a great night!

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Mar 16, 2006)

HI!
I don't have much time today, I will meet with my friend in the city in about 1h... have to so some online banking, that's the reason I'm online..


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi!

How funny!  I misread your post at first Cara.  You said "online banking," but my mind saw "online baking!"  It is after 6:30 p.m. and I am still at work.  I have to get my grades on the computer, but I'm not finished grading everything.  Just taking a tiny break.  Ok, now getting back to it!

 Barbara


----------



## spdrdr (Mar 17, 2006)

*Ah Ha!*

Hi!

Thank you Mudbug & Barbara - I just learn so much around here!

 Glenda


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi!

We're glad you joined us Glenda!  Tell us about yourself! 

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Mar 18, 2006)

moin!
welcome, Glenda ;o))
It`s saturday morning here, Frank is still sleeping and I`m using his Notebook.. my computer doesn`t want to stay online.... 
mut try to find out why..
I'll wake up Frank soon, then we got to the city, search for some nice place for breakfast and do some shopping ;o))


----------



## spdrdr (Mar 21, 2006)

HI FOLKS:
Sorry to be away so long. DH & I have been relocating & downsizing for the best part of the last three months and are still having to make trips back to get the old home place ready to go on the market. It's a good 2 1/2 - 3 hour drive. Buzy buzy weekend.
Thanks for the friendly welcome(s). I have really enjoyed this site. I found it while trying to figure out why my bean soup wouldn't get tender. While cleaning out the old pantry I found a lovely jar of dried bean soup mix w/ instructions & e'thing. Needlesstosay it had been there a while (probably better than 5 yrs!). Come to find out dried beans do get old!!! Anyway, thanks to some nice people willing to share their experiences - I realized no amount of boiling, simmering or magic was going to help I was able to cut my losses & go for the bologna sandwich a lot sooner. 
We've been retired a couple of years now and are about to get the hang of it. Really hadn't planned on moving but the hillside was getting steeper & steeper for some reason!
Thanks again for the welcomes - hope to get to know a lot of you all a whole lot better. . . . Glenda


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi!

Wow, Glenda, you probably thought we'd abandoned this thread!  Thanks for sharing about yourself.  I have been so busy with my classes and work that I haven't been around much the last few days.  I can't wait to be done with these classes.  That won't be until October though.  I have a few assignments due tomorrow and Monday.  I've had a few days of kidney stone pain this week, which hasn't been too good.  When I go to bed at 11:30, you know I'm sick!!!!  Anyway, it's the weekend, and I have a couple kid-free days, so I'm happy!  Don't get me wrong, I LOVE kids, but this has been about a month-long week.  Cara, how are you doing?

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Mar 25, 2006)

moin!
Barbara, thanks for asking, I'm really fine, but had much to do the last days, so I haven't been online very much...
this weekend is a free one for me, Frank is back home, doing his farmworks..
I cleaned the bathroom this morning and now I'm tired.. outside it's raining cats and dogs and I will see if I can contact my friend, we planned to do something together today..
but maybe I should have breakfast first.. it's just 9am over here..


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi!

I wouldn't mind if it rained here today. It is actually a pretty nice day.  Sunny and 49 degrees f.  Of course, I am in the house, so the only time I have been out  in it today is when I got the mail!  I have a ton of school work that I absolutely have to get to, but it is 3:50 and I haven't done any of it yet.  I also have to get some clothes hung and more washed.  We're practically about to end up naked here!  lol  

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Mar 25, 2006)

hi!
I know the clothes problem... that's why I use this weekend for washing.... the only thing is, I can't dry as much as I could wash....  
but I had a nice evening, have been at to cinema with my friend and we watched Brokeback Mountain..


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi!

We might go see a movie tomorrow evening. I'm not sure yet what we will see.  Well, it is after 3:00 and I have church in the morning.  I guess I'd better get to bed!

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Mar 26, 2006)

hi!
I hope your are both for the sentimental kind of movies? And have your kleenex ready towards the end...


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi!

Yes, we love sentimental movies, but we ended up seeing an action-drama instead.  We saw "16 Blocks."  It was excellent!  Bruce Willis is a run-down police officer who has to take a prisoner to the courthouse, 16 blocks away, to testify in a trial.  But someone doesn't want him to get there and tries to kill him.  It was great!

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi,

Good night to all.  I'm off to bed and dream land.


----------



## msalper (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi... Do you know what its mean in Farsi?

Hi (Merhaba in Turkish and Farsi also) means that "no harm'll come your way from me"

What a nice word!!


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi!  (Alper, press Ctrl and "a" to highlight the whole message. )

What a nice saying Alper!  I'm glad to see you back again. I got your pm, but I can't remember if I answered you yet.  I have been so busy with my classes. Sorry if I haven't yet.  How is everyone else doing?  

 Barbara


----------



## msalper (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi  

I'm sorry for myself   ... I thought this is a thread just to say hello... And just now I see what Barbara try to tell me about here  ... Thank you Barbara... I feel like a  ...


----------



## cara (Apr 1, 2006)

moin!
haven't been around much here these days... had absolutely no time..
this weekend my MIL is here to visit us, but she is in the bathroom and Frank still asleep (it's 8.20am here)...
when I woke up about 30min ago, the sun was still shining but know I think it'll rain soon....


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi!

Don't feel bad Alper--I think you caught on pretty quickly.  I know you have been very busy lately.  How is everything going?  Cara, I'm glad you were able to find a few minutes to say hi.  It sounds like we are all busy.  It is 3:20 a.m., and I finally have a few minutes to check DC out tonight!

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Apr 2, 2006)

hi!
barbara, how are the classes going?


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi!

My classes are going pretty well.  I'm in the 4th week of a 6 week class right now.  How is everything going for you?  It looks like spring is finally here.  We have had some pretty good weather lately.

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Apr 4, 2006)

hi!
right now it looks like spring... but a few minutes ago you thought, the world crashes down.. it was sooo dark and raining, even with a few snowflakes...  
typical april....
right now I'm home alone, Frank is in Czech this week, he will not be back before thursday...


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi!

It's late, and I'm on my way to bed, but I just wanted to say hi!

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Apr 7, 2006)

hi!
I have a free day today and we want to drive to Essen in the ruhrarea for a classic car exhibition.. problem ist, we went out with a friend yesterday and as I was driving back Frank got really drunk as did our friend... I nearly got mad with two drunken idiots with me and I don't know when and how I should wake up my hubby... and I fear he will feel really bad this morning..


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi!

Wow, I don't envy you Cara!  How did it go?  I hope you ended up having a great day!  I am on my spring break now.  No work for a week.  Yay!  

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Apr 10, 2006)

moin!
he did rather well, I was surprised.. but he let me drive.. at least the first kilometers.. than we had a bad traffic jam after an accident and spent about 2 1/2h on the motorway.. standing still... boys from another car played football... 
well finally we reached Essen, it was fun, bur there are better exhibitions...


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi!

I'm glad you had a good time Cara, and that you were just slowed down by someone else's accident and not in it!  Yikes, it is 6:00 a.m. and I am just now getting ready to go to bed!  I love my vacations!  Stay up late watching movies, sleep late, no schedule to keep (other than assignments for my class).  Now I can't wait for my summer vacation!

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Apr 11, 2006)

hi!
I can't remember the last time I was awake the whole night... I think that was a few years ago... I could never do taht this days...


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi!

I still end up with as much sleep--in fact more than when I'm not on vacation.  I just sleep different hours.  A horrible habit to get into!

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Apr 13, 2006)

hi!
easter is around the corner and we will be away - again... lomg time we spent a weekend together at home... I could do some work on the deck, no flowers in the pot yet but I don't know when to do that.....


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi!

Happy Easter Cara!  Happy Easter everyone else!

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Apr 17, 2006)

hi!
Happy easter to you both! Hope you have a nice weekend and enjoy a few quite days!


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi!

Thanks--we had a nice Easter.  Well, my class ended tonight.  Based on the grades I have gotten on all my assignments, I got an A.  Yay!  Four more classes, and I am done (in October). My next class starts April 25th.  It is Technology in the Classroom. My vacation is over, and I started back to work today, but the kids don't start until tomorrow.  Today we had a great in-service, about differentiated learning (teaching, addressing multiple intelligences, using things like movement and music).  It was a lot of fun, and it was educational. Have a great week!

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Apr 23, 2006)

hi!
I had a good week.. nothing special, except for reactivating our two old mercedesses after the winter  
It was fun to drive around with the ol' lady ;o))
but today the weather is just horrible... grey and rainy... *sigh*
I hope everything is alright with you?


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi!

Yikes!  Sorry to take so long to respond.  I have been way busier than normal with work and classes.  Not much really going on other than that right now.  James and I went and saw two movies today.  One was a comedy, "RV" (with Robin Williams), and the other was a drama, "The Sentinel" (with Michael Douglas).  I hope you are doing well, Cara (and of course anyone else who wants to join us here!).

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi!

Yikes!  Sorry to take so long to respond.  I have been way busier than normal with work and classes.  Not much really going on other than that right now.  James and I went and saw two movies today.  One was a comedy, "RV" (with Robin Williams), and the other was a drama, "The Sentinel" (with Michael Douglas).  I hope you are doing well, Cara (and of course anyone else who wants to join us here!).

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (May 3, 2006)

Hi

For some reason, even though I posted this awhile back, this did not move off of the back pages.  That happens to me now and then, and I don't know why.  It is very irritating.  I hope it works this time.  I hope everyone is doing well.

 Barbara


----------



## MJ (May 9, 2006)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> For some reason, even though I posted this awhile back, this did not move off of the back pages. That happens to me now and then, and I don't know why. It is very irritating. I hope it works this time. I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Barbara


 
Wat to go Barbara. You wrecked the forums!


----------



## cara (May 10, 2006)

moin!
barbara, I know this, that happens to me, too... so it's not only your fault ;o)

I'm a bit ill at the moment, got a bad cold from Frank, he is still coughing around.. 
the weather is more summer than spring, there should be some rain these days...


----------



## cara (May 10, 2006)

hi!
what is more funny, the last post this thread shows me is the one from Barabara from May, 04. ....


----------



## MJ (May 10, 2006)

hi.

I think I fixed the problem with this thread not showing up on the first page... and I think Cara is the one who messed it up.


----------



## Barbara L (May 10, 2006)

Hi!

LOL!  I think this site has a mind of its own!  I hope you and Frank are feeling better Cara. The school year is about to end (we only have 10 more school days), and we are doing our big end-of-the-year state testing.  I have to get report card grades in this week, as well as tons of paperwork.  I will be teaching summer school (4 days a week for 4 weeks in June), but it is not stressful at all.  I am looking forward to my break in July though.   I doubt I will get a lot of rest though, as I am still taking classes.  

 Barbara


----------



## cara (May 11, 2006)

MJ said:
			
		

> hi.
> 
> and I think Cara is the one who messed it up.




I don`t believe that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




we are both better again, Frank is away, doing some works on the farm he always helps... he won't be back until sunday..  I went back to work today and it wasn't that bad...
Barbara, I can imagine you are looking forward to your free days... I wanted to have some vacation at the beginning of June, but I will start at a new job  but it's not yet clear when.. I hope it won't be before middle of June, otherwise I don't know if we can go as we wanted..


----------



## Barbara L (May 13, 2006)

Hi!

Cara, I hope you don't have to start your new job until you have had a chance to have a little fun and relaxation!  I'm hoping we can get away for at least a weekend in Myrtle Beach in July.  I always feel SO rested there, especially when we can get a room right on the ocean.  It's amazing what a difference that can make!  The only problem with going to Myrtle Beach is that we never want to come home!  

 Barbara


----------



## cara (May 13, 2006)

moin!
Barbara, I can understand that... when we where at the baltic sea last year I could immediatly settle there.. but we had luck, the weather was great and warm and everything else was just fine...
But do you really think life will be the same if you live there than making holiday there?


----------



## Barbara L (May 14, 2006)

Hi!



			
				cara said:
			
		

> But do you really think life will be the same if you live there than making holiday there?


I don't know, but I'd be willing to try!  LOL

 Barbara


----------



## cara (May 14, 2006)

moin!
hmm.. you are right.. it's worth a try ;o))

Me and my friend went to  a concert yesterday, "Tanzwut", and it was soooo marvelous... we decided we muist do that more often...  soo much fun, sooo great music!!


----------



## Barbara L (May 17, 2006)

Hi!

Just zooming through DC tonight to see what is going on.  I have been in a lot of pain today (off and on for days, but terrible today) from those stupid kidney stones.  Right now I am waiting for my Tylenol PM to kick in.  I have early duty tomorrow at work, and it is the last day of our state testing.  I left work right after the test today.  Yuck--I hate being sick, and I hate hurting.  Sorry to vent.  I'm glad you enjoyed your concert Cara.  We need to do more things like that.

 Barbara


----------



## cara (May 17, 2006)

moin!
barbara, I hope you get well soon!! Don't you need a surgery for the stones?
I have some time today until I have to start for work so I'm just look around what's on in the internet...
with the concerts, that's the same thing my friend and I thought but prices exploded for concert here in G the last years.. By the end of June I'll go to Hamburg with Frank to the Billy Joel Concert..


----------



## Barbara L (May 22, 2006)

Hi!

Thanks Cara.  I did have surgery for a couple of my kidney stones, but most are supposed to pass without it.  I am supposed to watch my diet, but with both kidney stones and type 2 diabetes, it can be hard to know what to eat!  What's good for the diabetes diet isn't always good for the other.  For instance, with diabetes, I'm supposed to eat a lot of vegetables and beans.  With kidney stones, I'm not supposed to eat high oxalate foods, which includes beans and a lot of vegetables! 

Well, we only have 3 more days of school.  Tomorrow is a full day, and Tuesday and Wednesday are half days.  The teachers go until Friday.  

 Barbara


----------



## cara (May 22, 2006)

moin!
so you almost did it? ;o))
from today on I have two weeks off, but as usual I woke up right in time for the alarm clock... no way to find sleep again, so I got up, got a coffee and started the compi.. HERE I AM!


----------



## cara (May 25, 2006)

moin!
I just wanted to wish you a nice week, as Frank and I will start our vacation until pentecost (?)...
there will be a large meeting from our mercedesclub and we will arrive before to do some helping!
enjoy your time without me


----------



## Barbara L (May 30, 2006)

Hi!

I hope you and Frank are having a good time Cara!  I have been on vacation a whole 3 days now!  LOL  The next 2 days I have nothing to do but sleep late, do housework, and do some schoolwork (for my college class).  Thursday I have a math workshop to attend.  It should be fun (I know, it may sound boring, but they will be showing us all kinds of fun math things to do with kids), and I get paid for it.  Friday we are driving a friend to her doctor's appointment (2-3 hours drive from here).  Next Monday I start teaching summer school.  It is still work, but it is easy work, and it pays pretty well.  Hopefully I will have a little more time to pop in here to see what is going on at DC!

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Jun 9, 2006)

HI!
I'm back again! Vacation was not really relaxing, we had much work to do to get the meeting going, but everything went well and we were ready just in time 
The weather could have been better, but it didn't rain ;o)
but now it is summer, just right in time for the start of teh FIFA Worldcup!


----------

